
LibreSSL Documentation Status Update - duquedeturing
http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article;sid=20200817063735
======
bigbizisverywyz
>Writing documentation finds bugs in the code

This is so true. I've found documenting how a function should behave
concentrates the mind on how it might actually _not_ behave in that way and
yields good tests that very often find bugs.

------
rolandog
That's such a great effort, and a laborious undertaking!

